# MTD Vari Drive



## aussiebloke343 (Feb 13, 2016)

I was sitting there one day thinking about how to use the yard machine for a race/offroad mower and gain a bit of speed. I had an idea pop into my head, this is what happened. I took out the varidrive speed selection and all that but kept the varidrive pulley there connected to clutch and put a spring from the chassis to the pulley which gives me far more tension the the original speeds. I Get about 40 Km/H
now using the single speed transaxle. I also kept stock pulley on engine but put smaller one on transaxle. 

Ive heard people talking about the lack of power on mtd but this thing goes like the clappers!!! :aussie::tractorsm


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello aussiebloke343, welcome to the tractor forum.

Please post some pictures of the modifications you made, along with some explanation or video of how it works.


----------

